# What did you have for Father's Day Dinner?



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

That was actually a fun read. Sounds like you had a wonderful Fathers Day.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, good read, but I have a question.

When I had my T B I, the neurosurgeon that put my head back together told me after I woke up 2 weeks later. 

" Alcohol destroys brain cells, And you killed more brain cells in this one accident, than an alcoholic kills in their entire life.

You might think about giving up alcohol". 

That is a direct quote , and I ask because you stated elsewhere that you suffered a T B I, in a fall at the box store. 

Has the treatments changed over the years, or were you not warned about the effects of alcohol on brains?


ED


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words. I used to be a technical writer and occasionally wrote short stories. I have aphasia from my TBI and it has been hard getting back to writing. So, if I write lengthy responses, that is my technical writing side coming out. 

My TBI was not an open wound but rather a closed would. And not one that was easily identified as such. It was identified by symptoms, testing. and other things. What they feel is the accident was the camel that broke the straws back. Or something like that. 

When I looked back over my years, and counted up all my concussions, the ones that landed me in the hospital, the ones that had me seeing stars and the minor knocks on my noggin, I think I ended up about 8 overnight or longer stays, 20+ ED visits, and countless (at least I stopped counting) knocks to the head that made me groggy. 

While I don't think my brothers were _trying_ to kill me, sometimes they came close. And I didn't do myself any good either. I even ran over my own head when I was 4 or 5. (well, I grazed my head enough to leave tire marks and the car stopped inches away from finishing the job.)

The consensus was that I had one too many concussions and with the last one, my brain finally said enough was enough. 

Yes, I drink occasionally. That Vesper was the first drink I had in about a month. Same for the wine. The doc's are aware of it. I don't drink more than that as I don't like what it does to my brain. I would rather have 1 damn good Manhattan, glass of wine, etc once a month, than a drink just to have a drink any day. Hell, it might be 2 or 3 months between drinks. I don't feel the need to drink when I am out or when I am at a party. It doesn't matter that much to me like it did before TBI. Thank goodness. But, thanks for caring.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We did the same thing for father’s day as we did for mother’s day...
Our kids and grandkids came over, (bringing dessert and wine) 
and then our kids ordered Italian food from our favorite 
Italian Restaurant. It was wonderful.
No work for us...It was a perfect day.

ktownskier..We have the best steak house here in New York, ‘Peter Lugers.’
They get the first beef choice of the Prime beef from the meat market
in NYC...over all the other steak houses.
On their steaks (steak for two) — after it’s grilled they immediately
they put an entire bar of butter to melt on top of the hot steak. :smile: forgetaboutit!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Ahhhh, Peter Lugers, I have dreams of eating there. I gotta have the bacon!!!

I do have plans to visit NYC again. Both to see the shows and to eat. Peter Lugers is at the top. And the Oyster House.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Father's day was expensive for me. My brother and his wife came thru town on their way to Myrtle Beach so we took them and the kids to Golden Corral .... and I got to pay.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Simple here, no celebration, just cards except my son as he often does came through with 2 lobsters (almost hard shell), they were perfect. Old enough so the shell was full but still sweet like a soft shell. Older hard shell require a sledge hammer and don't have the taste. But I cleared the table and ate them both, just butter.

And it was great.

As for no celebration we kind of roll those all into one a few times a year when the weather and schedules cooperate and fire up the BBQ. I get volunteered to do the cooking. Just burgers and dogs but the grandkids love it.

Bud


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

ktownskier said:


> I hope you had a wonderful Fathers (and Mothers) Day and that the dinner was as wonderful as mine was!!


Good read, and doesn't sound like it was your first rodeo whipping up some good eats.

I was having wisdom teeth doom and gloom on FD, on the road to recovery, but still not there yet. I do see a big fat brontosaurus steak and crisp salad with crunchy croutons in my future. Just not there yet. What I would have really loved to do on Father's Day, no cooking involved.....Captain George's seafood buffet. Huge crab legs, oysters, scallops, soft shell crab, she crab soup, etc etc etc....we hit it about once or twice a year. Soon.


----------

